# One of our Jeeps



## benhasajeep (Nov 29, 2017)

The TJ I built up before we met.

Yes, I am a smart alec!







On the trail in the Poconos


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 29, 2017)

A self portrait on the hood ...? Nice. I should do that on my car.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2017)

Ehhh... just to be clear:  JEEPs are manufactured by Willys-Overland.  What'cha got there is a cheap, Chrysler immy-tayshun!


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 29, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Ehhh... just to be clear:  JEEPs are manufactured by Willys-Overland.  What'cha got there is a cheap, Chrysler immy-tayshun!


It's a mix of AMC and Chrysler.  As motors, axles, some body, some frame components are the same as the YJ which was AMC designed.  But yea, Chrysler did ruin the interior.  Said I would never buy one because they made it for Girls.  But then I did.

Willys, Kaiser, AMC, Chrysler, Daimler, now Fiat.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 29, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Ehhh... just to be clear:  JEEPs are manufactured by Willys-Overland.  What'cha got there is a cheap, Chrysler immy-tayshun!
> ...


I want a Gucci version of the Renegade.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Ehhh... just to be clear:  JEEPs are manufactured by Willys-Overland.  What'cha got there is a cheap, Chrysler immy-tayshun!
> ...


Not really improving...


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 29, 2017)

tirediron said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Actually the coil suspension was a big imporvement over leaf springs (performance and ride wise).  But the Mercedes tranny and minivan motor I don't care for.  But from what I have seen with the newest version.  I may buy a JK as it would be the lesser of the evils.  If Jeep made a retro flat fender Willys like Jeep.  We would have one.  I would never hear the end of it until we did.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 29, 2017)

LA Car Show - Wrangler with turbo four and diesel; eight-speed auto option; two-speed transfer case with full-time four-wheel drive; other stuff

L.A. Auto Show 2017: Jeep Wrangler gets its first major upgrade in a decade


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 29, 2017)

I had a 99' Cherokee through college and until gas prices soared and I couldn't justify driving 80 miles RT everyday. The in-line 6 and 5 speed transmission were bullet proof. It got me through snow storms and into mountains I had no business going. But I had to replace all sorts of electrical BS. I'm not sure I'd buy a newer Jeep as a result, because I'm sure there is more of that than ever. 

(and my wife's Subaru is just soooo nice in those wintry conditions now...heated leather seats, ABS, nice HK audio system, etc...haha)


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 29, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> I had a 99' Cherokee through college and until gas prices soared and I couldn't justify driving 80 miles RT everyday. The in-line 6 and 5 speed transmission were bullet proof. It got me through snow storms and into mountains I had no business going. But I had to replace all sorts of electrical BS. I'm not sure I'd buy a newer Jeep as a result, because I'm sure there is more of that than ever.
> 
> (and my wife's Subaru is just soooo nice in those wintry conditions now...heated leather seats, ABS, nice HK audio system, etc...haha)



We have a 99 cherokee 5-speed still.  Still under 100k on it too.  Has one issue with the crank position sensor.  I have changed it twice with Napa and Carquest parts and it's still acting up.  I just got a Mopar sensor.  Apparenty that's a known problem with aftermarket parts not working right.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 29, 2017)

Whaddya know, Ben has a Jeep. An entertaining one.


----------



## The wife! (Nov 29, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Ehhh... just to be clear:  JEEPs are manufactured by Willys-Overland.  What'cha got there is a cheap, Chrysler immy-tayshun!


I would love to have an old flat fender and other willys. My Dad had 2 Willys trucks he use to plow with.


----------



## The wife! (Nov 29, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Actually the coil suspension was a big imporvement over leaf springs


Blasphemy! You ant lived till you hit a Maine VW bug size pothole and have to guess what way the YJ is going to bounce. much better than the newer girly Jeeps.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 29, 2017)

My wife (Blacksheep) is on her second 1998 Jeep Cherokee (XJ) Sport ... I think she hit over 500,000 km (thats 310,000 miles for you Americans) on the first one.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 29, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> A self portrait on the hood ...? Nice. I should do that on my car.



It's my version of the "Boston Salute"


----------

